# Reelfoot Lake, TN



## alsarve (Feb 20, 2013)

Has anyone fished there or heard anything about it? Would love to hear about it before the bf and I book a fishing package there for next spring!


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

supposed to be "crappie" haven ! Never been myself.

Wade


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I live about 30 miles from it. It's a great place to fish/visit!!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I don't know if you have Facebook but here is a couple of links if you do.

https://www.facebook.com/ReelfootLakeStatePark

https://www.facebook.com/reelfootlaketn


----------



## JPiantedosi (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't know about fishing there, but I know the locals are extremely territorial during waterfowl season. had a shotgun put in my face for being in a public blind that apparently wasn't as public as we thought.

Jim


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Isn't reel foot in Kentucky? I have always heard it was.Could be wrong.

Wade


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have been there many times. Part of it is in KY and the other is in TN. I usually stay at Cypress Point and we love it. It is good for crappie but the best time to go is Mid to late May to catch the Red Ears. Been many times when we would catch 100+ in one day.


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

I go in winter to see bald eagles .Never fished it being from out of state.


----------



## cricket49 (Apr 20, 2014)

Here is a link that might be helpful. I live in Tennessee but have never been there.

Interesting tidbit, Reelfoot Lake was formed or enlarged by earthquakes from 1811-1812.

http://www.reelfoot.com/new_madrid_earthquake.htm


----------

